# Flush King Vs Quickie Flush



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Just curious what everyone thinks. Do you prefer the Flush King or Quickie Flush?
Here's my observations without having ever used either of these methods.

Quickie Flush:
Uses less water than flush king;
Requires time and money to install.
Requires a hole in your tank to install which if not properly done, can leak.

Flush King:
No install required
Uses a lot of water to flush the tank
No hole in your tank required.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

You pretty much got it. The Quickie Flush sprays inside the tank while the Flush King only backfills the tank. I have the Flush King, it is time consuming and uses a lot of water. Some day I may put in the Quickie Flush. My only reason for not doing so is dropping the bottom cover.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I had the quicky flush on my 27 and it did a great job. One thing to remember the flush king will never spray the inside of the tank becuase its 4 feet and 90 degrees to the side of the tank all you can do is backfill the pipe and then the tank.

John


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

I just did a Quicky Flush this weekend and messing with the underbelly was difficult. I would recommend cutting the bottom in the right place with a sharp razor so you can fold it back with a tight seal. It will be much easier to install and you can put it where you want it. I only dropped the side of my underbelly and installed the QF at a point where my arm could reach. I ended up cutting the bottom to warp noisy pipes when the water pump runs because I couldnâ€™t reach them from the side. Cutting the bottom would turn a 2 day job into a 30 minute job. Good luck.

John, I am interested in the slide out awning covers you have. Can you tell me about them?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have both -- both are fine but both do a totaly different job... they work in conjunction with each other -- they do not replace each other


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I agree with Ghosty, but if you had to just pick one, I'd go with the Quickie Flush.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Once I installed my Quickie Flush I never used the Flush King again.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I installed the quickie flush on my 31rqs it took 90 minutes start to finish dropping the belly. It was a very easy install. & you would not believe what it gets out of your tank I think that all that drains with out it is liquid!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We have on the these wands that you put down into the black tank thru the toilet and it sprays out a strong stream and you rotate it around, fill up the tank,, let it drain and do it again, it only cost about 10 bucks. It seems to do the trick.. Does anyone else do this or is this not really a good way to get the tank cleaned out??


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

brenda said:


> We have on the these wands that you put down into the black tank thru the toilet and it sprays out a strong stream and you rotate it around, fill up the tank,, let it drain and do it again, it only cost about 10 bucks. It seems to do the trick.. Does anyone else do this or is this not really a good way to get the tank cleaned out??


we do it. Although the doohickie installed outside shoots water back into black tank, it didn't do the job. The hose thru the window, wand in the toilet, although a pain the rear, does a great job. I am the queen of that magic wand and I like having the control to move it and rotate it.The outside doohickie has a clear window and the king let's me know when the water coming out of black tank runs clear. Job done.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

How do those of you that cut holes in the underbelly seal it back up. I have seen "tape" before (and I do have Gorilla Tape) but what other options have been done?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bought the FK first, then got smart and installed the QF. Best move ever. I did save the FK though for doing an occaisional gray tank back flush.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

I installed a Tornado Flush (basically same idea as Quickie Flush). It did a good job but was not convinced that the tank was getting really clean. Bought the Flush King and now use both in conjunction. Start with the Torndado - it does a good job of cleaning sides (and maybe keeping sensors clean. Then I hit it with the Flush King a couple times and that really seems to do the trick - literally flushing out anything the Tornado knocks loose.

Jonathan


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

jskeele said:


> I installed a Tornado Flush (basically same idea as Quickie Flush). It did a good job but was not convinced that the tank was getting really clean. Bought the Flush King and now use both in conjunction. Start with the Torndado - it does a good job of cleaning sides (and maybe keeping sensors clean. Then I hit it with the Flush King a couple times and that really seems to do the trick - literally flushing out anything the Tornado knocks loose.
> 
> Jonathan


You can accomplish the same thing without the FK by just closing the valve and letting the tank fill. But don't let it overfill! Ummmm....don't ask how I know about this


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

California Jim said:


> I installed a Tornado Flush (basically same idea as Quickie Flush). It did a good job but was not convinced that the tank was getting really clean. Bought the Flush King and now use both in conjunction. Start with the Torndado - it does a good job of cleaning sides (and maybe keeping sensors clean. Then I hit it with the Flush King a couple times and that really seems to do the trick - literally flushing out anything the Tornado knocks loose.
> 
> Jonathan


You can accomplish the same thing without the FK by just closing the valve and letting the tank fill. But don't let it overfill! Ummmm....don't ask how I know about this








[/quote]
we were doing it that way at first, but we could see the um, stuff, going thru the little see thru part and we kept filling and draining. Figured out it was faster to use the wand method, clean off the walls of the tank with the wand and we fill her up, drain er and then fill again from outside and it runs clear.







alot fewer *&%$^&*&%&^


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

How does a Sewer Solution compare in terms of umm..."perfomance" to these units? I am not wanting to cut the underbelly nor do I want to cut a hole in the black tank. The Sewer Solution combined with water softener and detergent treatments (geo method) is how I am considering doing black tank maintenance to start.

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> How does a Sewer Solution compare in terms of umm..."perfomance" to these units? I am not wanting to cut the underbelly nor do I want to cut a hole in the black tank. The Sewer Solution combined with water softener and detergent treatments (geo method) is how I am considering doing black tank maintenance to start.
> 
> -CC


The "Sewer Solution" you're talking about works really well, but even a well maintained black tank will still have these...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Friendly Pete,

I'll put my vote in for the QuickieFlush. Greatest invention since the FlowBee!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you have some of these...


Then I would suggest using some of this...









Really does help. I use it about once a year, add some water, Calgon and drive around or better yet go camping. It coats the sidewalls and gets rid of those pesky Kingons.


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I love this website!

Decision: Quickie Flush
Install: Done by a professional (not me).

Thanks to everyone who provided input. I'll probably also get the flush king and do that method in conjunction with the quickie flush like several of you recommended.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i've got both. the quickie flush seems to do a much better job.

scott


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Am I the only one that had leaking QF after I installed them. All three leaked!! Finally realized the spray head need tightening in the housing. Of course, tightening the hose connection then loosened up the spray head. Took a minute to figure that one out!!
david


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well good news to all 32bhds owners.
I knew I had two presliced access panels to get to the slide motors. Today I opened one up to check on Gilligan's handywork it just so happens to be right next to the black tank opposite the drain







so I won't have to drop the belly on this one







. I need to take a trip to the local stealer for some mod material.

John


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Well good news to all 32bhds owners.
> I knew I had two presliced access panels to get to the slide motors. Today I opened one up to check on Gilligan's handywork it just so happens to be right next to the black tank opposite the drain
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking around under my 32bhds the other day and saw that pre-sliced access panel. I didn't go into it, but I sure was hoping it was close to the install point. Thanks for making my day!!








Scott


----------

